
Ask HN: Why is it so hard to make a contact whitelist on a smartphone? - qntty
Why can&#x27;t I automatically send calls that aren&#x27;t on my contact list to voicemail on my smartphone? This seems to me like an obvious feature that should be built into Android and iOS. Instead, my options are to (a) trust a third-party app with access to my phone and contacts and have it run in the background 24&#x2F;7 or (b) write a program to do it myself. Am I missing something? Has anyone else experienced this frustration?
======
idoh
Yes it is annoying. My guess is that there is some legal requirement to put
through any call.

